
Dev Tools by FullStory - aytekin
https://www.fullstory.com/features/dev-tools/
======
aytekin
Both our developers and support team has been using full story to relive and
debug errors for long time. Now we will be able to use it for optimizing the
page performance. What a great product that keeps on giving.

